# Rapatriement boite mail sur Mac



## Tiogapass51 (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je m'appelle Philippe, 42 ans et suis nouveau sur le forum. J'ai 2 mac mais suis un piètre bidouilleur...:
Jai besoin de la communauté Mac pour configurer mon compte Mail !!!
Mon cadeau danniversaire : un Mac book pro de 8GO! 
Mon envie : transférer ma vieille boite mail (worldonline) sur ma boite Mac (mouais, pas terrible mon langage informatique...)
Jai quand même réussi à rapatrier (ne me demandez pas comment) ma boite de réception. Je peux donc en toute logique recevoir des mails.
Par contre, impossible den envoyer. Et je narrive pas à rapatrier ma boite denvoi.
Je pense que ma configuration nest pas la bonne.
Voici ce que jai rempli. Jattends de vous des corrections !!!! Merci davance

Dans Mail :
Préférences
Données du compte  
Type de compte : pop
Description : mon nom + prénom
Adresse électronique : mon adresse mail
Nom complet : ok, je men rappelle
Serveur de réception : pop3.worldonline.fr (je lai trouvé sur le net)
Nom utilisateur : mon adresse mail
Mot de passe : mon mot de passe
Serveur denvoi (SMTP) : smtp.aliceadsl .fr (jai aussi quelques smtp.aliceadsl+mon prénom et mon nom+deconnecté.  ( ???)  
Dois-je cocher « nutiliser que ce serveur » ?

Dans « avancé »
Dans port, jai 110 et je nai pas coché « utiliser SSL »
Authentification : mot de passe

Je reçois tout de suite « impossible denvoyer le message via le serveur smtp.aliceadsl.fr
Il me demande de re-sélectionner un smtp dans une liste.
Et cela ne marche jamais.
Je suis dessus depuis hier et la migraine se pointe... 
Bref, tout ça, jy pige que... et jai grandement besoin de vous !!!!
Et je vous remercie bien sincèrement de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (18 Août 2013)

Quel est to FAI ? (fournisseur internet) Alice ?

Les deux réglages importants pour le SMTP sont le numéro de port et l'authentification.

Ces données doivent être fournies sur le site web de ton fournisseur de messagerie. Si tu veux utiliser le SMTP d'Alice, voir voir sur leur site. Le SSL est rarement demandé.

Par contre à savoir que par exemple chez Free (donc peut être aussi chez Alice, c'est la même boîte), le port d'envoi SMTP est bloqué sur la valeur utilisé par le SMTP de Free. Il faut aller sur la console web pour le débloquer et utiliser un autre port. Donc déjà vérifier la valeur de ce port.

"N'utiliser que ce serveur" sert pour envoyer le message via un autre serveur (si tu en as réglé un autre) si le premier ne répond pas. Ce n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2013)

affaire de smtp
en passant pourquoi ne pas tenter d' utiliser celui de...worldonline?


----------



## Tiogapass51 (18 Août 2013)

Merci sincèrement NTX et Pascalformac pour vos réponses.
Il semble que cela ne soit pas simple...
Mon FAI est SFR. 
Mon adresse mail est très ancienne et ne dépend pas d'eux.
Visiblement il faut être abonné chez free pour avoir les codes Pop et SMTP sur leur site.
Mais si je me renseigne sur le net, les codes sont:
Pop3worldonline.fr
Smtp.aliceadsl.fr
Or visiblement mon PB vient du SMTP (puisque je reçois des mails mais ne peux pas en envoyer).
Et le smtp worldonline ne marche pas.
Je sais que j'aurais intérêt à en créer une chez yahoo and co mais j'y ai tous mes vieux mails...
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2013)

t'es pas chez free
t'es chez SFR,

si ton FAI est SFR , mettre le smtp de SFR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------

en passant RIEN t'empêche d'avoir PLUSIEURS adresses emails
c'est même TRES recommandé
dont une très privée 

une publique ( sites ,achats ,inscriptions,newsletter etc)

et c'est un minimum
==
et on peut garder des archives SANS utiliser une adresse


----------



## Tiogapass51 (18 Août 2013)

@Pascalformac
Je viens d'essayer avec smtp.sfr.fr : Rien (il me met déconnecté). Aucun envoi de mail possible.
Dois-je changer mon Pop3worldonline.fr en Pop.sfr.fr ou cela n'a rien à voir ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2013)

quel réglage de smtp ??
tu es très flou er ces réglages sont TRES précis , une seule erreur et ca passe pas

se reporter au manuel SFR ou voir les fils mail SFR qui détaillent
car ici c'est affaire de détail


----------



## Tiogapass51 (18 Août 2013)

voilà ce qui est mis sur le site SFR
http://docs.sfr.fr/guide/parametres-serveurs-email.pdf
World Online (ex-Free, Alice)
pop3.worldonline.fr
smtp.aliceadsl.fr

Peut être ai-je un réglage SMTP qui n'est pas le bon.

dans Mail
préférence:
"serveur d'envoi SMTP j'ai plusieurs adresses mais 1 seule ne me met pas déconnecté, c'est :SMTP.aliceadsl.fr (pour les autres: smtpworldonline,sfr etc, il est mis à côté :déconnecté)
Dans avancé, mon port est de 110 et mon authentification : mot de passe

Désolé d'être flou mais je ne maitrise pas le langage informatique.
Mais j'apprécie votre aide !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2013)

erreur
je ne connais pas les réglages requis par worldonline mais le port SMTP n'est surement *pas *110
port usuellement pour le courrier entrant , pas sortant

c'est même indiqué dans le pdf

 très minimaliste et parlant des FAI pas des situations croisées ( email X avec FAI Y)

( 25 sera sans doute bloqué si smtp non sfr, reservé au smtp du FAI le plus souvent)

et ce pdf ne donne pas l'authentification ni SSL requis par cet email worldonline
__
 reessayer le smtp sfr mais sur 465
(c'est même rappelé dans le pdf )


----------



## Tiogapass51 (18 Août 2013)

Bon, ca ne marche pas.
Je vais essayer de résumer:
Port 110 - reception ok - envoi impossible - smtp.aliceadsl ou smtp.sfr.fr
port 995 (ssl) - Idem
465 et 587 - Plus de réception (et bien sur pas d'envoi non plus)
Quand je regarde "l'état de connexion mail", c'est ok pour POP et SMTP en 110.
Le reste, non.

Attention: ma boite worldonline est une boite GRATUITE.
Je n'ai jamais eu une box chez eux.
Par ailleurs, je ne trouve rien d'autre concernant les pop et SMTP pour worldonline.

En toute logique, je devrais envoyer des mails avec leur SMTP, non ? 
Mon épouse se sert de l'autre mac (imac27). la box est de SFR. Elle a migré sa boite mail dessus (club-internet). J'ai comparé les tableaux "données du compte"; elle est aussi en port 110 

Compliqué ! compliqué !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2013)

tu dois te TROMPER d'endroit !
les reglages smtp se reglent QUE dans la zone smtp
ne touche PAS les reglages popqui sont bons

uniquement le smtp


----------



## Tiogapass51 (18 Août 2013)

Je viens de comprendre l'endroit que tu m'indiques.

ds secteur d'envoi (SMTP)
modifier la liste des serveurs
utiliser les ports par défaut (25,465,587) Dois-je le sélectionner ?
ou utiliser 1 port personnalisé
SSL doit être coché ou pas ?

Par ailleurs, il me vient une idée.
Ce mac book est en Wifi avec la box sfr.
En bidouillant tout cela, je me suis aperçu que le imac (qui n'est pas en wifi) ne recevait plus de mail. En annulant ce que j'avais fait, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Tout cela est il lié ? pur hasard ?
(j'ai bien conscience que je te fais perdre ton après midi -après ta matinée !!!)
Donc, déjà, un ENORME MERCI à toi !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2013)

ben le port devait etre utilisé le wifi

tester des ports smtp divers quand tu seras en wifi


----------



## Tiogapass51 (18 Août 2013)

J'ai voulu re parametrer et mettre un peu d'ordre dans les SMTP cet après midi et résultat des courses : plus de messages reçus !
Et rien à faire, cela ne fonctionne plus.
La nuit va être longue...
Merci pour le coup de main mais quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas...
Un grand merci quand même ! et si tu as une idée, je reste connecté !
Bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2013)

comme on ne sait rien de ce que tu as fait ( et normalement des reglages smtp n'ont AUCUN lien avec la reception...)
ben t'as plus qu'à recommencer tes réglages  réception ( section pop) et smtp


----------



## Tiogapass51 (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Problème résolu !!!
Il m'a fallu passer par les plateforme téléphonique aliceadsl (prêt à vous aider) et sfr (bof bof).
Le premier m'a donné un autre pop et sfr m'a donné un autre smtp (club-internet), le même que mon ordi principal.
Cela a marché du premier coup. Je n'ai par contre pas pu rapatrier mes mails envoyés sur le mail du mac. :hein:Bon, on va pas être difficile.
Le point positif est que j'ai bossé quelques jours sur un sujet que je ne connaissais pas. :hein:
Et que j'ai trouvé sur ce forum des gens prêt à aider les autres !!! (pascalformac !!!, ntx)
Alors merci à vous et à très bientôt (pour 1 autre dépannage).
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2013)

Tiogapass51 a dit:


> . Je n'ai par contre pas pu rapatrier mes mails envoyés sur le mail du mac. :hein:Bon, on va pas être difficile.


TROIS manières ( parmi plein) de recupérer les emails
  les choix dependent de tes réglages

*si les messages sont encore en ligne
aller sur le compte en ligne ,remettre dans reception (en ligne)   et les remettre en non lus

*si ils ne sont plus en ligne
lier les  deux macs et depuis Mail mac2 importer les BAL où ils sont du mac1
ou
sans aucune manip
renvoyer ( ré-expedier-forward) depuis mac1


----------



## Tiogapass51 (20 Août 2013)

J'ai pigé la manoeuvre ! (la première)
Cela va être un peu long mais ça marche.
Comme cela, après cette migration, je pourrais supprimer tous les mails de ma boite worldonline histoire de faire de la place.
Merci pour tes conseils Pascalformac 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

Dis moi Pascalformac, as-tu la formule magique pour ceci STP:
Une fois que mes mails arrivent dans ma boite de réception, tu fais comment pour les envoyer vers " courrier envoyé".
Tu les fais glisser (comme moi) ou t'as un truc plus rapide (j'en ai un millier à faire glisser...) :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------

Dis moi Pascalformac, as-tu la formule magique pour ceci STP:
Une fois que mes mails arrivent dans ma boite de réception, tu fais comment pour les envoyer vers " courrier envoyé".
Tu les fais glisser (comme moi) ou t'as un truc plus rapide (j'en ai un millier à faire glisser...)


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2013)

maintenant que cette question est en voie d'etre réglée des conseils pour te FACILITER la vie ( coté email)


*crées toi des adresses emails dans des BONS SERVICES ( gmail, outlook.com etc etc)
inutile d'utiliser des services vieillots aux outils périmés et limités ,alors qu'il existe des BONS services

parm iles meilleurs :gmail
marche en pop et en imap
et l'imap est parfait quand on a plusieurs machines ou dans des lieux differents ( tout est synchrone)

en plus gmail peut assurer la relève de comptes externes dont worldbidule bien entendu
(sans aucun règlages suffit de donner adresse et log )
peut même s'occuper de l'envoi au nom du compte externe
et la taille de stockage est genereuse (environ 15 G)

et surtout gmail a SES propres smtp,independants donc quand on se deplace -change de connexion  Y A aucun réglage à changer
accessoirement offre des tonnes de services annexes (espace de stockage,suite bureautique , videoconference,galerie photos etc etc)
c'est pas le seul , mais c'est costaud

et le meilleur filtre antispam que j'ai pu voir
très efficace


----------



## Tiogapass51 (20 Août 2013)

C'est vrai, cette boite est merdique mais bon, j'ai tous ces mails que je n'arrive pas à supprimer (de personnes décédées Etc..)
Merci pour ton post et cette description de Gmail. Je vais aller m'en créer une après cette migration. Tu as raison, travaillons avec des outils performants.
A bientôt !
Et MERCI pour le temps que tu consacres aux autres


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2013)

Tiogapass51 a dit:


> C'est vrai, cette boite est merdique mais bon, j'ai tous ces mails que je n'arrive pas à supprimer (de personnes décédées Etc..)


mais t'emm** pas , laisse le stock tranquille
et d'ailleurs un jour tu souhaiteras peut etre relire certaines archives

je ne fais pas la pub gmail
outlook.com et d'autres font quasi pareil
(pas d'imap chez outlook.com ex hotmail, mais c'est bien aussi)

le bon sens est d'avoir DES adresses dans des services differents
(au cas où l'un foire à un moment on en a d'autres)

et ca permet AUSSI de compartimenter
Au MINIMUM  ca:
un email pour le tout venant ( sites , newsletter, inscriptions, achats etc)
celui là sera spammé plus vite que d'autres

un ultra privé jamais donné à des sites
et d'autres



> Et MERCI pour le temps que tu consacres aux autres


toi,aide les autres
et clique " résolu" ( menu outil de discussion)


----------



## Tiogapass51 (21 Août 2013)

J'ai desormais 3 boites:
Worldmerdouille
Yahoo
Gmail
Quels progrès en 3 jours... !!!


----------

